# 2022 Complimentary Car Washes at BMW Dealerships



## surajshyam44 (7 mo ago)

Do BMW dealerships still offer complimentary car washes and thoughts on taking up on that offer? 

Just purchased a 2022 Carbon Black 530i, do they use these rotating brushes in 2022? )


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

my old dealer still offers it. i wouldnt get anything done by them though. wash wise/detail wise tho.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I personally would not take a black bmw through an automatic wash if you're particular about your car's paint. Over time you'll acquire swirlies galore, which would likely take paint polishing/detailing to fix.


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

They probably do. But, I'd never run a car through automatic brush washes. Whether it be at a dealership or not. It'll f**k your paint. If it's a car you don't care about, go for it. If you care about your car, I'd only hand wash it using the two bucket method/foam canon.


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Mine does. The quality varies from visit to visit.


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (6 mo ago)

over in the UK they offer that service but I always turn it down. Id rather wash it my own way 2 bucket method for contact washing with a separate wheel bucket.


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2001)

surajshyam44 said:


> Do BMW dealerships still offer complimentary car washes and thoughts on taking up on that offer?
> 
> Just purchased a 2022 Carbon Black 530i, do they use these rotating brushes in 2022? )


Mine has dropped loaners and washes, citing economic problems. Next they will probably start charging for
coffee and bottled water.


----------



## Bahnburner (Mar 8, 2020)

Agree with previous replies. Never accept a service-center complimentary car-wash unless you're already planning to do a full paint correction in the near future.


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2001)

Bahnburner said:


> Agree with previous replies. Never accept a service-center complimentary car-wash unless you're already planning to do a full paint correction in the near future.


I had my 2000 323 for about 21 years with at least 20 dealer washes. I never saw a problem with the
paint at all. It was navy blue and the paint looked as good the day I gave it away to a relative as the day 
I bought it except for a few spots from birds that I never could get out. I don't know, maybe my dealer handwashed
the cars.


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

Laura said:


> I had my 2000 323 for about 21 years with at least 20 dealer washes. I never saw a problem with the
> paint at all. It was navy blue and the paint looked as good the day I gave it away to a relative as the day
> I bought it except for a few spots from birds that I never could get out. I don't know, maybe my dealer handwashed
> the cars.


So no swirl marks? Even if a dealer hand washes a car, they don't use the two buckets wash method. They'll use a brush on your wheels and use that same brush on your car's paint. Ask me how I know 😂. 

I am OCD when it comes to my car. I wash it every week using the two bucket wash method etc and I've got light swirls popping up. After getting the car ceramic coated.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I require my new cars be delivered unwashed with the shipping film still on them. 











They dealer is not allowed to wash my car when it in for service. 










After eight years of DIY hand washing my paint looks like new. I had a two-day-old loaner with the clear coat scratched all to ***.

I use a "three bucket method," with a dedicated bucket and mitt for the wheels, inside of the wheel arch lips, and the bottom of the rocker panels and bumpers. Bubbaville Beach has sand in the tap water. So, I have a particulate filter on my hose. Here's what they look like after a couple of years.











I have bright green mitts for the top half of the car, blue mitts for the lower half, and old wool mitts for inside the wheel arch lips, and bottom of the car. The green mitts and blue mitts go in separate loads of laundry after every use, as do my micro-fiber "waffle" towels for top half and blue towels for the lower half of the body. The wheels get dried with old worn out towels.

BMWoB started hiring part-time college students to wash cars. They're more conscientious and take direction better than people who wash cars for a living their whole lives.

After eight years and four years, our cars still pass this test...


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

Autoputzer said:


> I require my new cars be delivered unwashed with the shipping film still on them.
> 
> View attachment 1065433
> 
> ...


Haven't brought a brand new car yet. But when do, I don't want the wrap taken off or the car washed. 3 bucket wash is the way to go


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

moosaud1998 said:


> Haven't brought a brand new car yet. But when do, I don't want the wrap taken off or the car washed. 3 bucket wash is the way to go


I always factory order my new cars. All the "lot bunnies" have been washed and scratched.

Some dealers don't tolerate such demands from customers. That's why we bought our fourth BMW instead of our third Honda or our first Hyundai the last time around.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

chukahu293 said:


> I am OCD when it comes to my car. I wash it every week using the two bucket wash method etc and I've got light swirls popping up. After getting the car ceramic coated.


Is there any performance guarantee on the “ceramic?”.


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I also 2-bucket washed my 340 yesterday evening. It's so calming and doesn't take much more time than driving to a car wash, waiting in line, watching it get thrashed by brushes and rubbed down by dirty rags, and then driving back. Of course, I understand that washing your own car could be a luxury for members who don't have a driveway of their own. 

@Doug Huffman - there may be misinformation out there about what ceramic coating does. I know you've used "snake oil" to describe this product many times . I treat my car with the same care as I did before getting it coated. I still consider it a sacrificial protective layer that should be maintained with careful washing. The biggest benefit I've noticed since I got it done on my 340i in May is how clean it stays between washes and how easily dirt comes off (hydrophobic). The prep work by the detailer also removed 99% of paint defects, which I think is the best part (and costliest component). I also appreciate that I can avoid waxing for 4-5 years, with the occasional spray and wipe with Car Guys Hybrid Wax Sealant.

Obviously this guy is biased, but I like his videos:


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

moRider said:


> I also 2-bucket washed my 340 yesterday evening. It's so calming and doesn't take much more time than driving to a car wash, waiting in line, watching it get thrashed by brushes and rubbed down by dirty rags, and then driving back. Of course, I understand that washing your own car could be a luxury for members who don't have a driveway of their own.
> 
> @Doug Huffman - there may be misinformation out there about what ceramic coating does. I know you've used "snake oil" to describe this product many times . I treat my car with the same care as I did before getting it coated. I still consider it a sacrificial protective layer that should be maintained with careful washing. The biggest benefit I've noticed since I got it done on my 340i in May is how clean it stays between washes and how easily dirt comes off (hydrophobic). The prep work by the detailer also removed 99% of paint defects, which I think is the best part (and costliest component). I also appreciate that I can avoid waxing for 4-5 years, with the occasional spray and wipe with Car Guys Hybrid Wax Sealant.
> 
> Obviously this guy is biased, but I like his videos:


I thought about having Chicago Auto-Pros (the guy in the youtube video) ceramic coat my car. But, man they charge a lot. I paid $2000 for a full front PPF, paint correction, and 9-year ceramic coating.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I use Meguiar's Tech Wax 2.0. It's not perfect, but it works. The stuff goes on so thick that I can see faint rainbow colors in the white paint on sunny days. It's a PIA to get the residue off. My practice is to wax the car in the evening and let it dry over night before wiping off the residue. It still leaves a greasy film on the car. I get rid of that by washing the car again.

They stopped selling Tech Wax 2.0 in Walmart and auto parts stores, probably because it's such a PIA to get off. So, I have to get it online now, about $20/bottle.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

moRider said:


> I also 2-bucket washed my 340 yesterday evening. It's so calming and doesn't take much more time than driving to a car wash, waiting in line, watching it get thrashed by brushes and rubbed down by dirty rags, and then driving back. Of course, I understand that washing your own car could be a luxury for members who don't have a driveway of their own.
> 
> @Doug Huffman - there may be misinformation out there about what ceramic coating does. I know you've used "snake oil" to describe this product many times . I treat my car with the same care as I did before getting it coated. I still consider it a sacrificial protective layer that should be maintained with careful washing. The biggest benefit I've noticed since I got it done on my 340i in May is how clean it stays between washes and how easily dirt comes off (hydrophobic). The prep work by the detailer also removed 99% of paint defects, which I think is the best part (and costliest component). I also appreciate that I can avoid waxing for 4-5 years, with the occasional spray and wipe with Car Guys Hybrid Wax Sealant.


Well, if you like hydrophobic polydimethylsiloxane ’ceramic’ then you’ll love fluoroalkylsilane that is superhydrophobic and oleophobic/lipophobic resistant to water based dirt and oil based dirt. It is harder than silicone rubber PDMS and shinier. It is available ONLY as AquaPel glass treatment for their peculiar registered retail packaging. It does as well for paint as for windshield glass.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Doug Huffman said:


> Well, if you like hydrophobic polydimethylsiloxane ’ceramic’ then you’ll love fluoroalkylsilane that is superhydrophobic and oleophobic/lipophobic resistant to water based dirt and oil based dirt. It is harder than silicone rubber PDMS and shinier. It is available ONLY as AquaPel glass treatment for their peculiar registered retail packaging. It does as well for paint as for windshield glass.


Thanks! I see lots of content on Aquapel for windshields, but nothing so far about its use on auto paint. There must be a reason fluoroalkylsilane is not more broadly adopted as a hydrophobic coating for paint.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

moRider said:


> Thanks! I see lots of content on Aquapel for windshields, but nothing so far about its use on auto paint. There must be a reason fluoroalkylsilane is not more broadly adopted as a hydrophobic coating for paint.


Yes. It is available retail ONLY in AquaPel’s peculiar packaging. Fluoroalkylsilane is registered as Toxic Substances Control Act Significant New Use Rule.



https://ehslegacy.unr.edu/msdsfiles/29334.pdf



Currently existing chemicals on the market are listed in the TSCA Inventory. Though tasked with protecting the public from dangerous and potentially carcinogenic substances, some 62,000 chemicals were never tested by the EPA because they were "grandfathered in and statutorily not considered an "unreasonable risk." Without testing, TSCA grandfathered the use of these chemicals into TSCA's list of "existing" (as opposed to "new") chemicals. For existing chemicals, manufacturers need to generate and report data on risk, manufacturing and processing, adverse health effects, published and unpublished health and safety studies, and "substantial risks." to the EPA Also, if a substance is subject of a Significant New Use Rule (SNUR), a company would have to submit and receive approval of a Significant New Use Notice (SNUN) prior to undertaking the significant new use(s) defined in the SNUR.


----------



## matreyia (Sep 28, 2012)

surajshyam44 said:


> Do BMW dealerships still offer complimentary car washes and thoughts on taking up on that offer?
> 
> Just purchased a 2022 Carbon Black 530i, do they use these rotating brushes in 2022? )


Yes. Without exception they are called dealer installed scratches. Be advised.


----------



## Reguam (Jan 7, 2022)

surajshyam44 said:


> Do BMW dealerships still offer complimentary car washes and thoughts on taking up on that offer?
> 
> Just purchased a 2022 Carbon Black 530i, do they use these rotating brushes in 2022? )





surajshyam44 said:


> Do BMW dealerships still offer complimentary car washes and thoughts on taking up on that offer?
> 
> Just purchased a 2022 Carbon Black 530i, do they use these rotating brushes in 2022? )


I am also looking for input. Since buying a 2022 Bluestone f33 I have used a Chevron station that has a pressure wash. Only water touches the car and it does a good job. One possible concern is the high pressure, especially when it goes around the tires, so thought I would jump into this post to see if there are other concerns.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Reguam said:


> I am also looking for input. Since buying a 2022 Bluestone f33 I have used a Chevron station that has a pressure wash. Only water touches the car and it does a good job. One possible concern is the high pressure, especially when it goes around the tires, so thought I would jump into this post to see if there are other concerns.


Of what concern is a high pressure wash when it goes around the tires?


----------



## Murray (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you remove the acid rain paper before you sign for the car?


----------



## Reguam (Jan 7, 2022)

Doug Huffman said:


> Of what concern is a high pressure wash when it goes around the tires?





Doug Huffman said:


> Of what concern is a high pressure wash when it goes around the tires?


Not Sure. Feel like I read something regarding parts to avoid with a high-pressure wand, but maybe I am thinking about my bike which is a GTL 1600.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Autoputzer said:


> I use Meguiar's Tech Wax 2.0. It's not perfect, but it works. The stuff goes on so thick that I can see faint rainbow colors in the white paint on sunny days. It's a PIA to get the residue off. My practice is to wax the car in the evening and let it dry over night before wiping off the residue. It still leaves a greasy film on the car. I get rid of that by washing the car again.
> 
> They stopped selling Tech Wax 2.0 in Walmart and auto parts stores, probably because it's such a PIA to get off. So, I have to get it online now, about $20/bottle.


Have you tried Zaino (https://www.zainostore.com/mm5/merchant.mvc)? Every time I try a new wax (including Meguire's Tech Wax), I end up going back to Zaino. It lasts and lasts on my garage-kept cars. It's easy on & off and leaves no film/


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I usually wash the wheels on a separate occasion than washing the car. I don't use a bucket, just running water from a hose. I also usually don't use soap or detergent on the wheels.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Dave 20T said:


> I usually wash the wheels on a separate occasion than washing the car. I don't use a bucket, just running water from a hose. I also usually don't use soap or detergent on the wheels.


After I wash the rest of the car, I pour the soapy water from the two buckets into the dedicated third bucket for washing the wheels and edges of the underbody of the car.

I'm real easy on brakes. My driving philosophy for street driving is that using the brakes is the result of either bad luck or bad planning. My brakes usually last to well past 100k miles, and my front wheels don't get much dirtier than the back ones. The one exception was my Chevy Cobalt SS. The front wheels were always covered with brake dust, and the front pads only lasted 70k miles. I replaced them with OE pads, not just replacement pads sold by GM. I figured I wouldn't keep the car to 140k miles, and I wanted the brakes to work right. But, the new set of OE pads didn't produce much dust. 

I do my own tire rotation, doable because our BMW's have spare tires. I turn it into an entire morning in the garage. In addition to rotating the tires, I take my precision tread depth measurements (for "Tire Whispering"), wash the wheels inside and out, wax the wheels on the outside, and apply tire splooge to both the inside and outside sidewalls.

Thanks to BF, I've found a better tire splooge: SmartDressing by The Chemical Guys. They recently bought out SmartWax. It doesn't make a mess, and it makes the tires look new without being shiny. It also doesn't contain petroleum distillates, e.g. kerosene, which damages rubber.. It's expensive though, $12/bottle plus $15 shipping. Auto parts stores and Walmart near Bubba Estates don't carry it.

You shouldn't wax the wheels on the inside, since wheel weight adhesives might not stick well. My 2014 535i's wheels were made in Italy and aren't painted on the inside. But, the wheels on Frau Putzer's 2018 X3 were made in China and are painted on the inside. The inside surfaces are as smooth as the outside surfaces. It's tempting to wax those painted surfaces, but I... must... resist.

My wise-ass neighbor gives me a bunch of crap about spending a whole morning rotating my tires. "I take mine to Pep Boys, and they do it in 15 minutes." I tolerate her because she's cute.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Have you tried Zaino (https://www.zainostore.com/mm5/merchant.mvc)? Every time I try a new wax (including Meguire's Tech Wax), I end up going back to Zaino. It lasts and lasts on my garage-kept cars. It's easy on & off and leaves no film/


Yeah, I need to experiment. Tech Wax 2.0 gives good results, but the process for getting there is miserable. I suspect they don't sell it in auto parts stores anymore because most people don't buy a second bottle of the stuff.


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

Autoputzer said:


> the wheels on Frau Putzer's 2018 X3 were made in China


Really? Good bye, BMW. Pleasure knowing you for the last 30 years.

My Bianchi Pinella bike is the last one built at the Reparto Corse factory. Boron steel, 2005. Every last part of the frame, ring and sprocket is stamped Made in Italy. 
If I were to go downhill and loose balance at 70mph, I would like my last thoughts to be about how lousy cyclist I am, rather than how could this have been were I not cheapened on substandard parts.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

iklo said:


> Really? Good bye, BMW. Pleasure knowing you for the last 30 years.
> 
> My Bianchi Pinella bike is the last one built at the Reparto Corse factory. Boron steel, 2005. Every last part of the frame, ring and sprocket is stamped Made in Italy.
> If I were to go downhill and loose balance at 70mph, I would like my last thoughts to be about how lousy cyclist I am, rather than how could this have been were I not cheapened on substandard parts.


Yeah, I try to avoid buying Chinese made stuff. 

I get a big discount on GM vehicles. Frau Putzer turned her nose up at anything GM except for the first-generation Buick Envision (about the size of an X3). But, it's made in China and that was the end of that for me. The Envision has GM's highest J.D. Power initial quality score, though.

The problem is that China is a huge market for BMW, larger than North, Central, and South America combined. So, a lot of BMW parts are going to come from China and Asia. China sales volume is about twice that of US sales volume for BMW.

2019 (Full Year) Global: BMW and Mini Sales Worldwide - Car Sales Statistics (best-selling-cars.com)


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Reguam said:


> Not Sure. Feel like I read something regarding parts to avoid with a high-pressure wand, but maybe I am thinking about my bike which is a GTL 1600.


That's likely the whole bike. It's not such a big problem on bikes covered with Tupperware, but I've known riding buddies to pressure wash their bike and then spend an hour sorting out which connector they loosened.

m


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

Reguam said:


> I am also looking for input. Since buying a 2022 Bluestone f33 I have used a Chevron station that has a pressure wash. Only water touches the car and it does a good job. One possible concern is the high pressure, especially when it goes around the tires, so thought I would jump into this post to see if there are other concerns.


I use a pressure cleaner set to low pressure to wash my X4 Carbon Black. I live in a rural area, so get a lot of mud on the car in winter and prefer the pressure cleaner as it is zero contact apart from the water/detergent. Start with rinse, then detergent and a second rinse. Any doubtful areas get a light handwash with bucket of clean soapy water and microfibre cloth, then pressure rinse. Does a good job. Curious about Doug's reference to claybar - what is it?

Disappointing to learn that BMW uses Chinese wheels. Another nail in the coffin of Western manufacturing..


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Marracoonda said:


> Curious about Doug's reference to claybar - what is it?


It is a sticky plastic filled with chalk and used to pull asperities embedded in paint. Wash and degrease the surface. Then lubricate it with water and wipe the bar of clay over the surface and you may feel the gentle tugs as the embedded dirt is snagged and pulled out. Fold the bar with the dirty side in and repeat.


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

Doug Huffman said:


> It is a sticky plastic filled with chalk and used to pull asperities embedded in paint. Wash and degrease the surface. Then lubricate it with water and wipe the bar of clay over the surface and you may feel the gentle tugs as the embedded dirt is snagged and pulled out. Fold the bar with the dirty side in and repeat.


Many thanks, I will try to find one..


----------



## BMW Goose (6 mo ago)

Great idea about "keeping the wrap on." I'm definitely requesting this on my next delivery (if I can get new!!)


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

surajshyam44 said:


> Do BMW dealerships still offer complimentary car washes and thoughts on taking up on that offer?
> 
> Just purchased a 2022 Carbon Black 530i, do they use these rotating brushes in 2022? )


The dealership I use has a wash tunnel with fabric strips, no brushes. Even so, I would not let them wash my car.


----------

